# question sur emerge

## DuF

Bonjour

Voilà en voulant faire un emerge gcc (car celui que j'ai actuellement à l'air tout casser  :Smile:  ) et bien il se trouve que j'ai eu : 

```
bash-2.05a# emerge -p gcc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.1 

```

Quel est ce ebuild R, que signifie ce R, j'ai cherché dans la doc, j'ai trouvé pour N et U, pas dur mais R j'aimerai bien savoir !

----------

## Atreillou

In the printout, N = new, U = upgrading, R = replacing, B = blocked by an already installed package.

----------

## Atreillou

une autre question   vous savez comment obtenir que le package soit en B ?

qu est ce que cela implique ?

----------

## DuF

qd il est bloqué c'est pas quand il est masqué, c'est à dire en phase non stable encore ?

----------

## DuF

bon je relance ce vieux thread, c'est peut être à cause de l'heure tardive, mais je ne trouve pas (j'ai googleisé, recherche dans forums, doc portage gentoo...) la signification du D par exemple dans le cas suivant : 

```
charli@gentoo:~$ emerge -p /usr/portage/x11-wm/waimea/waimea-0.4.0.ebuild 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] dev-db/edb-1.0.3 

[ebuild    UD] media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r3 [2.1.2-r2]

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.0.6-r1 

[ebuild  N   ] x11-wm/waimea-0.4.0 

```

Je pense que c'est soit delete (après l'update) ou downgrade, mais bon outre le fait que ça m'embête de downgrader freetype, ça m'embête de ne pas savoir ce que c'est que ce D.

Et atreillou si tu pouvais m'indiquer où tu as trouvé tes infos la dernière fois, car dans le man, je ne l'ai pas vu...

----------

## TGL

Le "D" c'est effectivement pour downgrade. Cependant, pas de panique, les version 1.x et 2.x peuvent cohabiter pacifiquement. Moi j'ai les 2 d'installées, et y'a effectivement aucun fichiers en commun. Et la version 2.x ne sera pas supprimée par l'autoclean après ton downgrade, puisque les 2 versions utilisent 2 slots différents.

----------

## DuF

Merci pour l'info TGL, mais où est ce que j'aurai pu trouver la réponse ?

Car je ne la trouve toujours pas, notamment comment savoir qu'ils n'utilisent pas les mêmes slots... je me dis que je ne dois pas être bien doué parce que là j'arrête pas de chercher et je ne la trouve toujours pas...

----------

## SuperTomate

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Merci pour l'info TGL, mais où est ce que j'aurai pu trouver la réponse ?
> 
> Car je ne la trouve toujours pas, notamment comment savoir qu'ils n'utilisent pas les mêmes slots... je me dis que je ne dois pas être bien doué parce que là j'arrête pas de chercher et je ne la trouve toujours pas...

 

Il suffit de regarder directement dans les ebuilds :

```
$ cat /usr/portage/media-libs/freetype/freetype-1.3.1-r3.ebuild |grep SLOT

SLOT="1"

cat /usr/portage/media-libs/freetype/freetype-2.1.2-r2.ebuild |grep SLOT

SLOT="2"
```

----------

## SuperTomate

Pour compléter ma réponse précédente, voilà où se trouvent les renseignements que tu cherchais :

- L'explication sur les SLOTS est dans le manuel de Portage : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/portage-manual.xml#doc_chap1_sect2

- La doc sur les lettres N, U, R, B et D se trouve dans le forum FAQ : GF1: What are the letters in "[ebuild N]"?

----------

## DuF

argh, les slots j'ai vu fini par trouver après avoir posé ma question, par contre la doc sur les lettres bah je suis jamais allé voir la faq, vu qu'il n'a pas d'update je n'y pense pas, c bête mais bon  :Smile: 

Merci SuperTomate !

----------

